# East Midlands Bench Press, Colchester, Sunday March 15th 2009



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

The website is now up for the East Midlands Bench Press 2009.

http://www.hamiltonsfitness.co.uk/EMBench2009.htm

You can download the entry form and post it in or enter on-line.

The competition is two weeks after the British Bench so you can show what you could have lifted if everything had gone right at the British!

Entry forms should also be going out in the post to anyone that I have an address for (that's about 150 powerlifters)

Everyone is invited come and compete regardless of your division. It is being held under GBPF (was BWLA) rules, if you are not already a GBPF member you can download a GBPF membership form from the competition website.

You can also choose to lift equipped or unequipped, so an ideal first competition.

This competition will qualify you for the British Equipped Bench Press in Feb 2010 or the British Unequipped Bench Press June 2009

If you have any questions you can post them here or email me on [email protected]

This is usually a very well attended competition with a great atmosphere, so hopefully we'll all have a great time again this year.

Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't forget to get your entries in for the East Mids bench press. You can download an entry form and post it or enter online and pay by paypal or credit/debit card.

You can also search me or Cathy Wass out at the British Bench in Solihull next week and get an entry form and enter there and then.

http://www.hamiltonsfitness.co.uk/EMBench2009.htm


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

We had a great time running the competition yesterday, I just scraped a opener in and fluffed my 2nd and 3rd, but what the heck stuff happens.

The results are now available to download from the competition website as two word.docs one with the normal scoresheets and the other ranked by wilks in the equipped and unequipped competitions.

http://www.hamiltonsfitness.co.uk/EMBench2009.htm

Thanks to everyone who helped out and to all the lifters and their supports who made it a great day.


----------

